# Looking for a secure diary for the KF HD



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

Just wondered if anyone had any recommendations?

I'm not looking for something that will keep the government at bay, or anything like that. Just something that will keep my thoughts private. One that is password protected and encrypted.

I've looked into a few in the app store, but the reviews are always mixed. I've side loaded one or two from the Play store that were highly rated, but they seemed to need Google services.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Turnsouth--

welcome to KBoards!

I don't know about the encrypted part, but I like this diary app very much indeed, and it is passworded.



Betsy


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Turnsouth--
> 
> welcome to KBoards!
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy,

I had seen that one, and it says that the backups are encrypted, but does not say anything about the information on the device. I dropped the creator a line and asked about it. Will wait to hear.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Who are you looking to hide it from?


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> Who are you looking to hide it from?


Presumably, anyone but me.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

turnsouth said:


> Presumably, anyone but me.


If you password protect your Kindle, if the app is password protected (the free one Betsy posted), and you enable encryption on your Kindle, that pretty much covers 80%-90% of the vectors that someone could use to get to it. Wont be NSA safe, but it would be casual snooper safe.


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> If you password protect your Kindle,...


I may end up doing that. It just seems so drastic given that I only need the data for one app secure.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

turnsouth said:


> I may end up doing that. It just seems so drastic given that I only need the data for one app secure.


YOu do not have email on it? What about the ability to order from Amazon? Facebook? Address book? There are usually a lot of things on a device like this that should be protected. I do not know your setup though so can only make random guesses.


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> YOu do not have email on it? What about the ability to order from Amazon? Facebook? Address book?


You make a good point, money loss, identity theft, etc... But for me that would be just an annoyance compared to my innermost thought being found out.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Must ask who has access to your kindle?  Seems like not your standard password would keep most out..


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Must ask who has access to your kindle? Seems like not your standard password would keep most out..


No one in particular, just want to be able to hand it off without worry if someone needs to use it temporally. Friends, family, students, etc...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

turnsouth said:


> No one in particular, just want to be able to hand it off without worry if someone needs to use it temporally. Friends, family, students, etc...


I would think a password would be enough . . . At least it would for any of the folks I might lend my device to.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Agreeing with Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would think a password would be enough . . . At least it would for any of the folks I might lend my device to.


I wouldn't lend my device to anyone that I had to encrypt it against.  Just sayin'. On the other hand, encrypting it against people who might use it if I lose it is another thing. I should probably worry about that, but I'm too lazy.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wouldn't lend my device to anyone that I had to encrypt it against.


Agree. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just sayin'. On the other hand, encrypting it against people who might use it if I lose it is another thing. I should probably worry about that, but I'm too lazy.


Well the built in encryption is probably sufficient and it as I recall is just a toggle switch setting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Agree.
> 
> Well the built in encryption is probably sufficient and it as I recall is just a toggle switch setting.


I don't want to put a password in every time I want to use the device...I'll probably regret it sometime.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't want to put a password in every time I want to use the device...I'll probably regret it sometime.
> 
> Betsy


Ah. Well I do so I guess there is the rub   I will just follow you around and wait for you to leave ti behind some place and read all your dark secrets!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Ah. Well I do so I guess there is the rub   I will just follow you around and wait for you to leave ti behind some place and read all your dark secrets!


Well, I guess the only dark secret I have that you could learn from my Fire is the books I have in my library. 

Betsy


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

This is just great, now you guys have filled my paranoid mind with all kinds of un-thought of dangers...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

turnsouth said:


> This is just great, now you guys have filled my paranoid mind with all kinds of un-thought of dangers...


Don't worry, all your data is already on both Amazon and NSA servers, and probably indexed by Google for easy retrieval. So really, you have nothing to lose


----------



## turnsouth (May 13, 2014)

I did find this:

B-Folders: http://www.amazon.com/JointLogic-B-Folders/dp/B004IWGBK4

It's combined with some unneeded features (_for me_), but the secure organizer has a Journal built in, and I've been liking that so far. It's free for Kindle (_Android_), but for desktop functionality and syncing there is a charge.

It has 256-bit AES cipher encryption, which should make it quite secure, (_up to the "basement hacker" level anyway_).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...picked that up back in 2011 but haven't used it.  I don't recall why...  Will have to play with it again.  Glad you found something you like, TS.

Betsy


----------

